# Cardioverting Another Medic or Nurse



## caroline_f2002 (Sep 25, 2011)

Have any of you had to cardiovert a coworker?  I'm a nurse and was cardioverted recently, 3 shocks conscious, and was wondering if any of you had to do this to a coworker, particularly a female coworker.  I was laying there with my lovely chest exposed to my fellow coworkers, mostly females thank goodness as it was late in the evening.  It all happened pretty quickly, and I know I shouldn't be embrassed, but thankfully we all had a pretty good laugh about it later.


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 25, 2011)

Troll post.


----------



## medic417 (Sep 25, 2011)

They have been registered here 2 years longer than you so maybe you are the troll.:unsure:

Besides how do we know she doesn't have a .....................:rofl:


----------



## Sasha (Sep 25, 2011)

Troll. Length of membership has nothing to do with it.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## Chimpie (Sep 25, 2011)

http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=25370


----------



## medic417 (Sep 25, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Troll. Length of membership has nothing to do with it.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



So you know she doesn't have a nice chest and that it wasn't seen and shocked by her coworkers?  There have been several reports in past few years of medics saving other medics.  So it is possible.

Man you youngsters are displaying early signs of dementia complicated with paranoia.h34r:


----------



## Shishkabob (Sep 25, 2011)

Chimpie said:


> http://www.emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=25370



You spelled "They're" wrong.  ^_^


----------



## Sasha (Sep 25, 2011)

medic417 said:


> So you know she doesn't have a nice chest and that it wasn't seen and shocked by her coworkers?  There have been several reports in past few years of medics saving other medics.  So it is possible.
> 
> Man you youngsters are displaying early signs of dementia complicated with paranoia.h34r:



I could have sworn medicrob was a guy so if he has a chest i highly doubt its lovely.

This thread is to stir mischief.

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## medic417 (Sep 25, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I could have sworn medicrob was a guy so if he has a chest i highly doubt its lovely.
> 
> This thread is to stir mischief.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk



medicrob?  My comp says caroline.  :unsure:


----------



## adamjh3 (Sep 25, 2011)

...I had a partner with a lovely chest once.


----------



## JPINFV (Sep 25, 2011)

This thread is strangely similar to the thread the OP started almost 5 years ago.

http://emtlife.com/showthread.php?t=3939




Sasha said:


> I could have sworn medicrob was a guy *so if he has a chest i highly doubt its lovely.*
> 
> This thread is to stir mischief.
> 
> Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk




My moobs brings all the girls to the yard, and I'm like, they're bigger than yours.


----------



## medicswag (Sep 25, 2011)

I once did an ekg on the local weather girl.

I still feel giggity everytime i watch her on the weather channel


----------



## the_negro_puppy (Sep 25, 2011)




----------



## MedicJon88 (Sep 28, 2011)

I had to do a 12 lead on a relative of the Boss... she also worked at the company and was having CP... that was nerve racking to say the least.


----------



## Jon (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## mycrofft (Oct 4, 2011)

*Jon, you devil you.*

Don't tempt us.


----------



## socalmedic (Oct 4, 2011)

you know there may actually be an ounce of validity in her statement. she stated 5 years ago that she has a heat condition, which the doctors explained may need to be cardioverted. at that time she was not in nursing school. now (five years later) she is an RN, albeit new, and had to be cardioverted. I dont see it hard to believe. only interesting point is that these are her only posts her and she took a relatively large break in between.


----------



## JPINFV (Oct 4, 2011)

Only once...

...and no, I'm not that idiot.


----------



## Aidey (Oct 4, 2011)

socalmedic said:


> you know there may actually be an ounce of validity in her statement. she stated 5 years ago that she has a heat condition, which the doctors explained may need to be cardioverted. at that time she was not in nursing school. now (five years later) she is an RN, albeit new, and had to be cardioverted. I dont see it hard to believe. only interesting point is that these are her only posts her and she took a relatively large break in between.



The OPs first thread makes it sound like she was scheduled to be cardioverted sometime in the future. How many electrical cardioversions are pre-planned days in advance? My guess is a number somewhere near zero.


----------



## socalmedic (Oct 4, 2011)

Aidey said:


> The OPs first thread makes it sound like she was scheduled to be cardioverted sometime in the future. How many electrical cardioversions are pre-planned days in advance? My guess is a number somewhere near zero.



after rereading it, your right.


----------



## Handsome Robb (Oct 4, 2011)

"Ma'am I have a 1030 or 1200 appt available for you to schedule your cardioversion a week from Thursday. You need to come in about 30 minutes early to fill out some paperwork. The procedure will take about 10 minutes, tops."


----------



## KellyBracket (Oct 4, 2011)

I have no opnion on trolls or whatnot. But cardioversions can be elective, and even scheduled.

In some cases, such as an afib of prolonged, or unknown duration, a patient will be started on warfarin, and the cardioversion performed after a period of anticoagulation.


----------



## Aidey (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm aware of those cases. I also suspect that if the doc is going to wait until the patient is anticoagulated they will try chemical cardioverson. Not necessarily with adenosine, but one of the meds people normally take for a-fib. 

As in "here is some coumadin, metoprolol and cardizem, take these and see me again in a week".


----------



## systemet (Oct 4, 2011)

KellyBracket said:


> I have no opnion on trolls or whatnot. But cardioversions can be elective, and even scheduled.
> 
> In some cases, such as an afib of prolonged, or unknown duration, a patient will be started on warfarin, and the cardioversion performed after a period of anticoagulation.



For example:

_
"Before proceeding to cardioversion in the absence of systemic anticoagulation, physicians must be confident that the duration of AF/AFL is clearly <48 hours and that the patient is not at a particularly high risk of stroke. When the duration of AF/AFL is >48 hours or uncertain, rate control should be optimized first and the patients should receive therapeutic anticoagulation for 3 weeks before and 4 weeks after planned cardioversion. Adequate follow-up of patients with recent-onset AF/AFL is recommended to identify structural heart disease and evaluate the need for long-term antithrombotic or antiarrhythmic therapy."_


Stiell IG, Macle L; CCS Atrial Fibrillation Guidelines Committee.  Canadian Cardiovascular Society atrial fibrillation guidelines 2010: management of recent-onset atrial fibrillation and flutter in the emergency department.  Can J Cardiol. 2011 Jan-Feb;27(1):38-46.


----------



## Jon (Oct 4, 2011)

Aidey said:


> The OPs first thread makes it sound like she was scheduled to be cardioverted sometime in the future. How many electrical cardioversions are pre-planned days in advance? My guess is a number somewhere near zero.





KellyBracket said:


> I have no opnion on trolls or whatnot. But cardioversions can be elective, and even scheduled.
> 
> In some cases, such as an afib of prolonged, or unknown duration, a patient will be started on warfarin, and the cardioversion performed after a period of anticoagulation.



I'm gonna side with Dr. Bracket here... not just because he's a doc of EPIC proportions, because he always knew how much Bicarb to tell Johnny and Roy to push... but because I've done clinical time with the EPS lab folks.

EPS labs do MANY, MANY elective cardiversions.


----------



## Sasha (Oct 4, 2011)

Redacted.
Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## bigbaldguy (Oct 4, 2011)

Sleeper troll?


----------



## Papa (Oct 4, 2011)

bigbaldguy said:


> Sleeper troll?



Maybe she is just pissed that she asked a serious question and was called a troll, called rob, and had her chest called "not lovely"?


----------



## Sasha (Oct 4, 2011)

Why would a medical professional sexualize a procedure as she did unless it was to get a rise out of someone?


----------



## Papa (Oct 4, 2011)

Sasha said:


> Why would a medical professional sexualize a procedure as she did unless it was to get a rise out of someone?



Maybe she found this procedure strangely... Arousing?


----------



## Sasha (Oct 4, 2011)

I still believe she is of the trolling variety.


----------



## Papa (Oct 4, 2011)

Maybe she isn't very professional.


----------



## Papa (Oct 4, 2011)

Sasha said:


> I still believe she is of the trolling variety.



Is that a troll in your avatar? Maybe you are if the trolling variety


----------



## firetender (Oct 4, 2011)

*troll gone, dead thread*

let's shut it down.


----------

